# Oglethorpe co clubs



## Chestnut (Apr 23, 2017)

anyone hunting the big clubs off 78 hwy around Centerville roads   or Bethesda church road
 looks to be Glades -woodland owners and the Newton timber co alo 
 just checking on land for members  or for sale 
 thanks for any info   PM ;s  only 
 steve


----------



## transfixer (Apr 24, 2017)

We hunt off Bethesda church road, and have for the last 40yrs,  our lease is currently owned by the Glades/woodland people.  We don't need any members at the moment,  The club next to us might, not sure,  I might be able to find out though.


----------

